# Bank of (Un) America ....



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Gotta read this & feel free to leave a msg on Bank of America's FB page....Greed & Socialist values all under one roof...A slap in the face for all who love the Bill of Rights, especially the 2nd amendment...Keep in mind that the VP of Bof A confirmed that this decision was "politically motivated"...




__ https://www.facebook.com/McMillanGroupInternational/posts/10150946905673368



_McMillan Fiberglass Stocks, McMillan Firearms Manufacturing, McMillan Group International have been collectively banking with Bank of America for 12 years. Today Mr. Ray Fox, Senior Vice President, Market Manager, Business Banking, Global Commercial Banking came to my office. He scheduled the meeting as an "account analysis" meeting in order to evaluate the two lines of credit we have with them. He spent 5 minutes talking about how McMillan has changed in the last 5 years and have become more of a firearms manufacturer than a supplier of accessories.
At this point I interrupted him and asked "Can I possible save you some time so that you don't waste your breath? What you are going to tell me is that because we are in the firearms manufacturing business you no longer what my business."
"That is correct" he says.
I replied "That is okay, we will move our accounts as soon as possible. We can find a 2nd Amendment friendly bank that will be glad to have our business. You won't mind if I tell the NRA, SCI and everyone one I know that BofA is not firearms industry friendly?"
"You have to do what you must" he said.
"So you are telling me this is a politically motivated decision, is that right?"
Mr Fox confirmed that it was. At which point I told him that the meeting was over and there was nothing let for him to say.

I think it is import for all Americans who believe in and support our 2nd amendment right to keep and bear arms should know when a business does not support these rights. What you do with that knowledge is up to you. When I don't agree with a business' political position I can not in good conscience support them. We will soon no longer be accepting Bank of America credit cards as payment for our products.

Kelly D McMillan
Director of Operations
McMillan Group International, LLC
623-582-9635
www.mcmillanusa.com_


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I hope this spreads everywhere Scott as these morons at BOA think they're $##% doesn't stink. They've apparently made up their minds to drive away as much business as possible. If this doesn't get their attention nothing else will. I took my money out long ago. I had a sizeable account with them and didn't like the way they charged me for every little thing. Tried to tell me they could only give me a check when I closed my savings and I told them no I wanted cash ! It got real ugly real fast. I wasn't the only person in line closing their account that day either. Let's just say the referees had to be called in. BOA lost that day. LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They lost our business too. I'd sooner bury my money 14 giant steps from the big tree in my backyard before doing busines with them again.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

My wife and I closed our personal accounts with them a few years ago (for same reasons Bones) but still have a business account. When I show her this I am sure that will change also. Thanks for posting


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well guys just dicussed this topic with my wife, she got more upset then I did. Come Monday changing banks to the small local here in Overgaard. I will pass this on to all I know that bank there.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I just cut up the BOA's credit cards and cancelled my two accounts. *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* these companies!!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I too will no longer be accepting Bank of America forms of payments at my computer businesses.....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Don.... Address please? HA!

Crazy Bank of America. Wonder in they will make their security guards surrender their firearms......


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone for supporting this and keep it going. There are way more gun owners than the public is led to believe. We have a say in what goes on in our country and use it !!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for sharing my friend-------------sb*


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> Don.... Address please? HA!
> 
> Crazy Bank of America. Wonder in they will make their security guards surrender their firearms......


Good point!!!! I am going to their FB page & post that question ASAP...


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Just wanted everybody to see what happened to B of A today on Wall Street...Here's the link to day's end trading...
http://www.google.com/finance?q=BAC#

I think they learned something today...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

GOOD !!! Unless you're a shareholder and it's time to sell .....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that Scot.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.google.com/finance?q=BAC#

Open this and scroll down to "officers and directors" click on a name and then on bio and compensation go ahead..... have a puke bucket close by !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Half of them are from Lehman Brothers, Stanley Morgan and Goldman Sach's ? WTH I can't believe shareholders even let this go on !!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Share holders are in many cases just like the American people....They vote the way the board of directors recommends...who do you think they recommend you vote for ? Not to mentions they award themselves millions of voting shares of stock....Shouldn't that be a conflict of interest ?


----------

